# I miss Marathon



## steeleyedkiller (Oct 3, 2004)

I really miss playing marathon.  Moving through dark wet corners of strange space ships and solving really complicated puzzles.  But mostly I miss the great Plot and story line of that game.  I really liked the Fusion pistol, yeahhh!  

Anyway, anyone know of a cool game that would be ass cool as Marathon but more modern?


----------



## chevy (Oct 3, 2004)

A mix between quake 3 and doom 3 ?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 3, 2004)

marathon was a pretty cool game, till you played it twice; then it seemed like deja vu.  Have to admit though: I played it through several times!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 3, 2004)

Check out Liberated Games.  They have a list of games that were released to the community for free use.

Enjoy!


----------



## adambyte (Oct 3, 2004)

If you want to play Marathon on Mac OS X, there's always this:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/marathon/

However, it didn't work for me. I don't know why. But it's worth a shot.


----------



## Flanjoo (Oct 3, 2004)

I miss Marathon too. I never really got into Infinity, though. Durandal was always my favourite. Maybe it was because you didn't need an IQ of 200+ to follow the storyline...

Keep an eye on "Wideload" though. Just about everyone who made Marathon is on the team for their new uber-secret project...


----------



## jimbo61 (Oct 3, 2004)

marathon rocks!!! in my opinion the first "real" decent mac game. hours apon hours i'd play throught this game on my old powermac.


----------



## Viro (Oct 4, 2004)

adambyte said:
			
		

> If you want to play Marathon on Mac OS X, there's always this:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/marathon/
> 
> However, it didn't work for me. I don't know why. But it's worth a shot.



Doesn't this program require you to have the media files of the original Marathon game?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 4, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Doesn't this program require you to have the media files of the original Marathon game?



You can download the demo files... and when playing online, the host sends the map file... so you can play anything!


----------



## adambyte (Oct 5, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Doesn't this program require you to have the media files of the original Marathon game?



Yes.... What, are you telling me you DON'T OWN THIS CLASSIC MAC GAME?

Pshaw!

I own Marathon Infinity.


----------



## Viro (Oct 5, 2004)

Err... No . I've only had macs for about a year. I know, I know, but it's never too late to repent.


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 5, 2004)

I miss Marathon too.  I like to think I achieved "Vidmaster status", although that's probably not true.  I *was* always the best when we played multi-player though!


----------



## Decado (Oct 5, 2004)

Halo is full of marathon-stuff. Veverything from the logotype to the grunts screaming "they're everywhere" 
marathon infinity was my favorite, although marathon 1 scared me the most. very dark. i think bungie has done a great job with halo, even though it is lacking some of the depth the marathon triology had.


----------



## Damrod (Oct 6, 2004)

Decado said:
			
		

> Halo is full of marathon-stuff. Veverything from the logotype to the grunts screaming "they're everywhere"
> marathon infinity was my favorite, although marathon 1 scared me the most. very dark. i think bungie has done a great job with halo, even though it is lacking some of the depth the marathon triology had.



Probably comes from the influence Microsoft had as new owner... If Bungie had done it as a free firm, it may have taken different turns. But it's still a great game. 

Aleph One works  great as an OpenGL Version of Marathon for OSX. Runs like a charm on my G4


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 6, 2004)

Damrod said:
			
		

> Probably comes from the influence Microsoft had as new owner... If Bungie had done it as a free firm, it may have taken different turns.


Agreed, seems as if the game was changed to fit into M$ console idea.

There are a few FPS games coming out soon (Halo2 included) that are finally taking FPS's back to more story based games. For a long time the story element has been lacking and it seems like people are just getting tired of empty game after empty game. 

So for me it looks like there are two large camps when it comes to FPS games: Story driven single player experience, like Marathon, and killer muliplayer games like Battelfield 1942/Vietnam and others. Halo2 looks like it will cover both of these bases.

Until then, I'm installing aleph one


----------



## btoth (Oct 6, 2004)

I miss making level for Maraton... of course, that was before I had and Internet connection and anyone I could share them with.  And I don't have them any more because I sold my PowerMac and eventually sold my games because I figured I'd never get another one... 

Then I bought this PowerBook last October.


----------



## Decado (Oct 7, 2004)

i made this great (according to me) marathon infinity map that was shaped like the autobots (transformers) spaceship 'the arc'. five years later i still count it as my lifes biggest achivement. 

the guys at bungie is/was really cool. i had troubles with the registration code of marathon: Durandal, and Alexander Seropian (i think it was him, different mailbox and computer back then so i cant check) personally sent me a new one and made sure i could play the game. there was recently a thread at bungie.net about hot to play Marathon on a modern mac/pc. the halo community is really starting to admire bungies earlier work.


----------



## Damrod (Oct 7, 2004)

Which is more than fitting, as Marathon laid a lot of Milestones story- and game-wise for Halo IMO.


----------



## niallerc (Oct 18, 2004)

I played all three and loved all three. Fondly remember the starting tune to M1 then looking forward to lunch hour when the sounds of m2 and infinity would clatter around the design studio for network games. Messing around with the weapon's physics/attributes, flame throwers that doubled as rocket packs so you could fly to the highest recesses of a map, the marathon community it was an absolutely great game. Seeing Halo being demo'd on the mac and nearling crying with joy at its quality. Seeing M$ buy bungie and being saddened that we would never see it on a mac. Bought meself an xbox on Irish release and fell in love with halo (it even had exploding bobs), I still return to halo to this day and will play it once more on legendary before the 11th (release date for H2 in europe), have read the books and so looking forward to Halo 2 it's a far superior experience to Marathon and should really surpass it with the live features. 

PS I was very disappointed in Halo on my mac, it ran like cr*p on a dual g5 with a gig of ram and a 9600.


----------



## arkayn (Oct 18, 2004)

I remember back when I worked for Sykes Enterprises and we had a break room with 6 Powermac 6100's that all had Marathon 2 on them, there was a continual game going on in there.


----------



## chevy (Oct 19, 2004)

Aleph One is a great thing ! Long life to Marathon !


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone make an OS X port of Bolo yet? 
I remember in highschool after school we had bolo tournaments.
We had a computer lab of LC II and LC III macs (and one Quadra 600 - man did I used to drool over it), connected on an appletalk network playing bolo.
http://www.lgm.com/bolo/intro/


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2004)

AdmiralAK said:
			
		

> Anyone make an OS X port of Bolo yet?
> I remember in highschool after school we had bolo tournaments.
> We had a computer lab of LC II and LC III macs (and one Quadra 600 - man did I used to drool over it), connected on an appletalk network playing bolo.
> http://www.lgm.com/bolo/intro/



Imagine an OpenGLed version of Bolo???  That would rock.  I loved the original Bolo.

The closest thing I've seen so far is BZflag, but that doesn't even compare to Bolo..


----------



## Flanjoo (Oct 24, 2004)

*Sigh*

I feel that Halo was a terrible disappointment. I've tried, Lord knows I've tried, to like it, but it just ain't what I'd envisioned at the glorious first ever look... maybe it's because I lost all faith in Bungie when they betrayed us... maybe it's because I wanted the next episode in Marathon (Which Halo was so close to being...). Y'know, something with the raw adrenaline of Quake 3 mixed with the storylines that made Marathon such a gem in the first place.

I dunno, it just always seemed... less than what it should have been.


----------



## Damrod (Oct 24, 2004)

Flanjoo said:
			
		

> maybe it's because I lost all faith in Bungie when they betrayed us...



Hm, correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think the folks over at Bungie called Bill gates and told him: "You know Bill, I think we all over here at Bungie Studios would feel so much better if we would be part of the M$ Empire. We would like to develop Halo for the XBox anyways, cause coding for Mac and PC sucks arse."  

I don't think that they were really happy when M$ assimilated them. Betrayal is the wrong word here


----------



## Viro (Jan 12, 2005)

Bungie has just released the Marathon trilogy for free. Get it from http://trilogyrelease.bungie.org/


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2005)

Excellent news. Back when it was hot, we had the entire office wired with Marathon and after work, a half dozen-plus of us would stay there (practically all night) fraggin' away. It's still the best Mac gaming experience I've ever had.

  Halo-wise, loved the first one but was disappointed in the second (both for XBox). Was too short and too much seemed cut out to make the release dateline.


----------



## niallerc (Jan 12, 2005)

Agree with ya Rand H2 was a dissapointment, but the live experience is up there with the best of em.

Anyway just a note when downloading the trilogy, OS10 users remember to D/L Aleph One as Infinity seems to have problems running, no problems with forge. Haven't tried anvil.


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2005)

I found an Unreal Tournament port of Marathon a little while back.  Quite possibly the best-looking, and best-playing, Marathon experience I've ever had.  They completely redid EVERYTHING, from models to physics to maps, while keeping it as true to the original as possible.  Unfortunately, they never released anything more than the M1 demo (that I could find, at least) and I haven't seen anymore of it.

I can't remember the name of the group or the mod, but I can look it up... anybody interested?

Oh, and Niallerc: I played Halo at MWSF last year on a G5 and it played great.  Perhaps there is some sort of optimization you need to do?


----------



## Viro (Jan 14, 2005)

Look up the mod. Please.... Does it run on UT2K4 as well?


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't think so, unless UT mods magically run on UT2K3 and UT2K4.

The mod is Marathon: Resurrection.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2005)

Marathon - what a blast! I haven't played it in AGES! It's all installed on my Mac at work - complete with Aleph engine - but I've been so diverted by Medal of Honor and Call of Duty that it's kinda got lost.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 17, 2005)

I still have it... and it RUNS IN CLASSIC!



 But I've taken to playing Unreal instead...


----------

